# 1UP Rack - Padlock or 1UP Lock?



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

I’m just about to buy a 1UP Quik Rack and was looking at their rack lock (the one that blocks access to the tightening bolt) and wanted some opinions from those that have used one. Am I better off with just a long shackle padlock or is 1UP’s column lock better for some reason.
I will be taking the rack on and off often for riding so the security is just for the trailhead so the rack itself doesn’t get stolen.


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

Get it, worth the $20+ bucks.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

The locks are definitely worth it. But I use them more as a supplement than a replacement for a more secure chain and lock. I use only these locks when I think it's a fairly safe area but I want some security. This would be like campgrounds or supermarkets in low-crime area when I'm only going to be gone a short while. Even then, I might use a heavy chain and U-lock as well as the 1Up locks.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

The way I was thinking about it is if someone wants to cut either lock off they will. I was just thinking a padlock might be easier to put on and take off after every ride. Any advantage to the 1UP style lock that I’m not seeing?


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

It depends on how heavy the chain and lock are. Mine are really heavy and it's a bit of a pain to thread the chain through the bike frames (I'm almost always carrying two bikes), so the 1UP locks are a lot more convenient. Plus, a thief would have to cut through two locks per bike to get the whole bike. And I think those locks are a lot more secure than a cable lock, with is super easy to cut through. So I think the 1UP locks are a lot easier and a bit more secure than a cable or light chain/lock.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

Sorry actually I’m only talking about the bike rack lock not the bike locks. It’s the lock that covers the security hex bolt.


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry, I just didn't read the post right. I find the 1UP lock to be really easy to use and it fits perfectly so it's probably slightly harder to cut that a long-shackle padlock, but either would work. The 1UP lock is just a perfect fit, so that's what I got.


----------



## bdundee (Feb 4, 2008)

My newish super duty 2 bike rack doesn't have a hole to put that lock through over the tightening bolt, it uses the slotted hitch bar lock that was included with it.


----------



## rstark18 (Apr 10, 2006)

bdundee said:


> My newish super duty 2 bike rack doesn't have a hole to put that lock through over the tightening bolt, it uses the slotted hitch bar lock that was included with it.


The Quik Rack doesn't have that option. I think I will just order the 1UP lock.


----------



## J_Westy (Jan 7, 2009)

rstark18 said:


> Any advantage to the 1UP style lock that I'm not seeing?


I can't speak for the security of the 1up lock, but it looks like it would be harder to get a bolt cutter on it versus a shackle lock.

But as others have said, only consider it a deterrent when a thief can use this:


----------



## agoura_biker (Jun 6, 2004)

Wow, I didn't realize that the angle grinders were so cheap!


----------



## Roge (May 5, 2017)

The 1up lock is worth it. The system requires the thief to most likely have an extra tool, it's easy to take on and off and it looks way cleaner than the alternative.

Ultimately, if a thief wants your bike or rack and leave them out long enough, they'll get them.


----------



## HerrKaLeu (Aug 18, 2017)

If you order the hitch lock with the bike locks they match the key. i have the hitch lock AND a U lock.

It sounds like you get the 1-1/4"version since you say lock for the tightening bolt? I highly recommend getting a native 2" version. Stronger, and the lock goes into a slit. It is an additional deterrent of the rack falling out in addition to the friction created by the ball. 

I realize either version is engineered well for the rated weights. but on the road I see cars with the tine hitch and swaying bikes, and cars with the 2" racks and solid racks. Not 1up racks, but the laws of physics apply to 1up as well. I'm too lazy to look up prices, but I'm glad I spend the extra $20 or so. 

The hitch receiver you install on your car will cost almost the same for 2".


----------

